# Pellets and Sawdust Overstock Sale - 20% Off!



## tjohnson (Mar 6, 2014)

*PELLETS & SAWDUST OVERSTOCK SALE - 20% OFF*

*STOCK UP NOW!!*

*http://WWW.AMAZENPRODUCTS.COM*













15184002301166488308.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 6, 2014


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 9, 2014)

*I got a **GREAT** buy on some pellets and passing on the savings*


----------



## smokingforfun (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for passing on the deal, just got a great deal on some specialty flavors I haven't had the opportunity to try out.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gonna stop by and pick up a few bags Todd....Randy


----------



## sam3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet. Thanks Todd, I just ordered some more Hickory and Peach.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Todd! I was just getting ready to order some for a bacon smoke next week, lucky me!


----------



## thatcho (Mar 14, 2014)

*Sweet!! Time to get scolded by the wife...LOL. I will be placing another order. *


----------



## boykjo (Mar 18, 2014)

Going to check my stock... I know I need some hickory......The sausage gods thank you..............


----------



## thatcho (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## jdne5b (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome!  Combined that with the Q-matz sale and made an order.  Thanks!


----------



## thatcho (Mar 21, 2014)

Just placed my order. Don't tell the wife. Lol


----------



## bertman (Mar 22, 2014)

I have stocked up, and decided to try the bourbon barrel because of the discount. Thanks, Todd!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just noticed that I was out of a couple flavors, & placed my order.

Thanks, Todd!


----------



## jftx (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought an 18" tube smoker from Todd a while back and after using it for several months, I decided that a 12" would suit my needs better. Rather than ordering a new 12" smoker, I asked Todd if I could order some new end caps so I could cut the tube down to 12".  Rather than sending me a price quote, he sent me an order confirmation with a tracking number.  He sent me new end caps and didn't even charge me for them.  That's great customer care!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've also had nothing but the best service from Todd.  I also had a friend drop me some pellets for making him some bacon and they were awful compared to Todd's. I couldn't keep them lit and they'd give off a nasty white smoke..


----------



## thatcho (Mar 29, 2014)

Welp got my order now time to smoke something anything. Lol


----------



## wy will (Apr 2, 2014)

Put in my order today. Guess I was too late.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2014)

*It's Not Too Late!*

*Coupon Code is still open for a few days*


----------



## wy will (Apr 2, 2014)

TJohnson said:


> *It's Not Too Late!*
> 
> 
> *Coupon Code is still open for a few days*



I sent you a pm Todd.


----------



## radioguy (Apr 2, 2014)

Is there a coupon code to enter at check out? 

RG


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder Todd.. Just got my order in.................


----------



## wy will (Apr 2, 2014)

RadioGuy said:


> Is there a coupon code to enter at check out?
> 
> RG


Coupon Code is: MARCH2014


----------



## wy will (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so excited to smoke something that I placed another order. I don't know what I will like the most, so I have a lot of different varieties on order.


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 2, 2014)

15184002301166488308.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Mar 6, 2014






Code is in the add above  "MARCH2014"


----------



## radioguy (Apr 3, 2014)

Guys thanks for the the assist....if that code was a snake I'd be dead!   Never "looked" at the graphic. 

Stocked up on some hickory and maple will be cold smoking some buck board bacon soon!

Thanks Todd!


----------



## kesmc27 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just put in an order.......


----------



## motown-n00b (Apr 4, 2014)

Just ordered a 12" tube smoker, no extra pellets for now. Can't wait to try my hand at cold smoking.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2014)

Will there be a deal during April?


----------

